# The new kids



## Newbie62 (Dec 22, 2012)

6 weeks since I got my permit. Now the HAPPY, proud owner of the little brother, a Sig Mosquito two tone, and the big brother, a P226 Elite 40 S&W. They are both better shooters than I am, for the time. Got 500 thru the 22 and the 226 just had its first outing. 8" target at 10 yards and all 16 on the color. I believe I have it..... The Sig-ness.


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

The Signess is REAL. I also have it. A 226 Extreme and just picked up a Sig 1911 C3 4" yesterday. Put 100 rounds through it last night with 1 malf which was a mag thing. Gotta love sig!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I had a SIG P226 and a P220 in the past. Sold them for some odd reason.

I now have a P250C in . 40 cal. I'm really liking it, partially because I traded a new Echo weed-eater for it. The P250C was new / unfired in the box. 

Anyways, I'm kind of looking to pick-up another SIG in 9mm. Just haven't decided yet what model I want.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

That's gonna be a hard choice with so many great models out there Paratrooper.

My recommendation is the P226 Tac Ops... a real work of art & favorite handgun so far. I get a lot of compliments on mine.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I had a SIG P226 and a P220 in the past. Sold them for some odd reason.t.


Done it my self..got rid of a few nice pieces,,,,lol. :smt017


----------



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

Which ammo did you fire through the Mosquito?

Cannon


----------



## Newbie62 (Dec 22, 2012)

The only thing I've shot from the 22 so far is mini mags with out any but a bang, and last time out some Remington's. both jacketed, both H.V., a few fail to eject with remi's. pretty empty at my range, normally it's buzzing in spring, ammo shortage got people staying home.


----------

